# Topics > Toys >  Ollie, app-controlled robot, Sphero, Inc., Boulder, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sphero, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Sphero 2B demo at CES 2014 | Engadget

Published on Jan 6, 2014




> Take a look at the Sphero 2B as it interact in a game of ball at CES 2014. The smartphone-controlled toy will retail for $100 when it drops in the fall -- that's $60 less than Sphero 2.0's current asking price. The company had a handful of models on the floor, and while all of them are prototypes, they worked remarkably well. We got the hang of it from the first moment we picked up the iOS app. It's responsive and handles a lot better than its predecessor right out of the box, no doubt owing to the slightly more traditional form factor -- that is, if you can use a word like "traditional" to refer to a device like this.

----------


## Airicist

Sphero Announces Their 2B Model

Published on Jan 6, 2014




> Many glorious surprises await CES goers and typically the best are new releases from established companies like Orbotix. Already having released Sphero and Sphero 2.0 in rather quick fashion, their co-Founder Ian showed John the more affordable and quick 2B. This new elongated rolling robot is aimed at kids who want to race or battle with their friends.

----------


## Airicist

Article "CES 2014: Sphero 2B Robot Is Fast, Funky, and Fun"

by Evan Ackerman
January 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Connected Toys Sphero and Ollie (aka 2B) in action at CES 2014 

Published on Jan 8, 2014




> Demo of Sphero 2B robot from Orbotix at CES 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Connected Toys Sphero and Ollie (aka 2B) in action at CES 2014 

 Published on Jan 10, 2014




> Sphero and Prototype builds of 2B tear up the track at CES 2014. Special Thanks to our friends at MakerBot and GoPro and Alistair Cohen!

----------


## Airicist

Ollie App Controlled Robot by Sphero. Review of Connected Toy by Orbotix 

Published on Dec 17, 2014




> Today we review a robot that claims to be powered by Adrenaline - Ollie by Sphero. You know what, I think it is!
> 
> Ollie is super fast - 14 MPH, but that is not the best part. By using your iPhone, iPad or Android device you can have Ollie do crazy stunts, spins, drifts and jumps. Ollie also looks very cool with the LEDs that form millions of colors. Play indoors or outdoors, day or night - Ollie is fun!

----------

